
Blue Banana - _Microft
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Banana
======
pvaldes
I must confess that I expected an article about java bananas that taste like
vanilla ice cream. Taking in mind the area and the carbon based development,
maybe charred sausage would be a more accurate term. We can have it painted in
brick red, can we? :-)

~~~
ShamelessC
Normally I'd ask if this was generated by GPT-3, but I honestly hope it isn't
because it's utter nonsense.

------
raxxorrax
Totally looks like a banana and like nothing else. Live in the area but never
heard of the term. Probably a bit outdated with the wider globalization.

~~~
_Microft
Has the distribution of the population changed that much in the last decades?
The eastern parts of Germany are still more sparsely populated and less strong
economically than the others for example, putting the eastern edge of this
area at the same place as it used to be.

~~~
raxxorrax
No, I don't think it has. On the contrary I believe it actually got even more
concentrated.

